# طاقة الرياح مشروع تخرج(مساعدة)



## ابو زبن (23 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الرجاء من الاخوة المهندسين ومن له علم او تجربة على وجه الخصوص..ان يفيدني في هذا الامر وهو مشروع تخرج لي عن طاقة الرياح ..... اريد ان اضيء لو مصباح واحد من استغلال طاقة الرياح .....اريد ان اسأل اريد محطط يشرح لي او طريقة عمل هذا المشروع .... انا عندي
دينمو سيارة 
وبطارية سيارة 
واسلاك توصيل 
وقاعدة تثبيت 
وساعة قياس dmm
وشفرة(مروحة) للدوران 
........... 
للضرورة يا اخوان قرب ينتهي الوقت ولسى ما عملت شيء .... 
هل يمن للهواء تحريك المروحة؟
هلي ينفع الجهد الخارج من الدينمو والداخل الى البطارية ؟ 
؟؟؟؟ الرجاء توضيح عمل الدائرة 
ارجو ان لا تبخلو علينا ............
ابو زبن سويطي 
:18:


----------



## ابو زبن (23 أبريل 2010)

غريبة ومؤسفة ما في ردود


----------



## رزق حجاوي (24 أبريل 2010)

ابو زبن قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> الرجاء من الاخوة المهندسين ومن له علم او تجربة على وجه الخصوص..ان يفيدني في هذا الامر وهو مشروع تخرج لي عن طاقة الرياح ..... اريد ان اضيء لو مصباح واحد من استغلال طاقة الرياح .....اريد ان اسأل اريد محطط يشرح لي او طريقة عمل هذا المشروع .... انا عندي
> دينمو سيارة
> ...


السلام عليكم
في البداية هذا السؤال يتعلق بقسم الكهرباء وليس بالقسم المدني وهناك موقع متخصص لمنتدى الهندسة الكهربائية
واليك بعض الكتب المتخصصة بطلبك
Thomas Ackermann "Wind Power in Power Systems"
http://rapidshare.com/files/108144807/wind_power_in_power_systems.rar.html

Hugh Piggot, Wind Power Workshop

http://rapidshare.com/files/40139016/wind_power_workshop.pdf.html
Wind Energy Systems by Gary L. Johnson

http://rapidshare.com/files/339972876/0687.rar
Mukund R. Patel, "Wind and Solar Power Systems: Design, Analysis, and Operation, Second Edition"
http://rapidshare.com/files/1991110...__Analysis__and_Operation__Second_Edition.rar

Tony Burton, David Sharpe, Nick Jenkins, Ervin Bossanyi, "Wind Energy Handbook" 
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/i35nhw6ha
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=85P9OG1N


----------



## محمد 977 (29 أبريل 2010)

*تسلم الأيادي من صميم القلب*

تسلم الأيادي من صميم القلب 
مشكووووووووووووووور الف الف الف شكر من صميم القلب 
مشكوووووووووووووووور
تسلم الأيادي من صميم القلب 
مشكووووووووووووووور الف الف الف شكر من صميم القلب 
مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## ابو زبن (25 يوليو 2012)

شكرا


----------

